# Best and worst Christian fads/trends/popular ideas of the past 10 years



## Pergamum (Jun 20, 2008)

In your opinion what are the best and worst of the last 10 years in terms of Christian trends, fads, popular ideas, emphases or new stresses?

The catch: For every negative, give a positive, for every worst give a best.

For instance: A popular trend I don't like is the Left Behind series. But, a good trend that has occurred in the past decade is a rising number of books on Biblical eldership and an increase in the popularity of this idea.


Over to you, PBers.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 21, 2008)

Worst?

WWJD

Best?

(More than 10 but...) 

White Horse Inn


----------



## Grymir (Jun 21, 2008)

Worst - The Message

Best - 1599 Geneva by Tolle Lege press.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jun 21, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Worst?
> 
> WWJD



What Would Jesus Do? He probably wouldn't be caught wearing a WWJD bracelet for one thing.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 21, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Worst?
> ...



That's for sure!!


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 21, 2008)

*Worst --*

* Prayer of Jabez fad and fascination
* Purpose Driven fad
* Openness Theology
* Emergent church
* Virtual victory of egalitarianism in broad evangelicalism
* Acceptance of gay-interest/advocacy clubs on Christian college campuses (e.g., Bethel) (a new trend, but growing, esp. with the "soul force" presence on Chrisitan college campuses)
* NPP popularity, coupled with denial of imputation
* Trend of mega church pastors doing impersonations of secular "life coaches" (e.g., Joel Osteen)
* Willow Creek-ization of broad evangelicalism

*Best --*

* Substantial theology discussions in media (e.g., White Horse Inn, R.C. Sproul, various apologetics programs).
* Reformed internet message boards and forums (e.g., PB)
* Maturation of "Bible" software beyond a few translations and out of copyright reference books. Today there is a proliferation of VERY good books of Sys Theo, Reformed writers, commentaries, etc. available in electronic form)
* Publication of important classics (e.g., Puritans) and more recent works, original and in translation (e.g., Bavinck)
* Sophistication of the YEC movement and opening of the AiG Creation Museum in metro-Cincinnati
* Recovery of more traditional forms of worship by younger generation (i.e., as opposed to the glitz of seeker sensitivity)
* Popularity of Bible expositors who are Reformed or Calvinistic (e.g., MacArthur, Piper, Begg, etc.)
* Driscoll and Kimball backing away from the Emergent Church (esp. Driscoll articulating a Calvinist approach)
* CBMW and their growing library of materials in the face of rampant egalitarianism


----------



## Staphlobob (Jun 21, 2008)

Several years ago I saw one of those typical "Jesus Junk" bookstores selling Christian toe rings. I still have nightmares.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 21, 2008)

Staphlobob said:


> Several years ago I saw one of those typical "Jesus Junk" bookstores selling Christian toe rings. I still have nightmares.



Little wonder, that's embarrising.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jun 21, 2008)

The internet brought me to the reformed faith. Without the internet I would be a stoic dispensational charismatic


----------



## holyfool33 (Jun 21, 2008)

Top Two Worst Trends In The Past Ten Years

#1. EmergentChurch
#2. Seeker senstive

Top Two Best Trends In The Past Ten Years

#1. Monergism
#2. Reformed Blogosphere


----------



## jawyman (Jun 21, 2008)

My worst would be: the TNIV

My best would be: Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary


----------



## Blue Tick (Jun 21, 2008)

Worst
"Christian Coffee Shops"
Convinced to vote for Mike Huckabee because he's Born Again
Prayer Warrior ministries




Best 
People reforming to honor the Sabbath
Ron Paul is a hit in the Reformed camp
A desire to follow a biblical model for prayer


----------



## Zenas (Jun 21, 2008)

Best:
Resurgance of Calvinism.

Worst:
Resurgance of Calvinism.


----------



## jogri17 (Jun 21, 2008)

best: -john macarthur defending lordship of Christ
- Sovereign Grace Ministries 
- Desiring God and the revival of the popularity of Jonathan Edwards
- The Reformation Study Bible
Worst: -Arminians ignorant defining of calvinism. 
-The ressurgance of Calvinism in local Churches tearing apart.
- advent of hyper-calvinism based on the internet and causing lots of people to struggle with the doctrines of grace. 
-


----------



## Leslie (Jun 21, 2008)

Best: Spiritual Counterfeits Project

Worst: Federal Vision


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 21, 2008)

Worst: most have already been mentioned. I'd add purpose-driven anything. And did anybody say "New Perspectives?"
Best: Wide availability of good sermons via the Web. I'm like a kid in a candy shop!


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Jun 21, 2008)

Best trend: resurgence of Calvinism
Worst fad:
1. *Christian swimwear for the total body.* I think even an Olympic gold medalist swimmer wearing one of these will drown.






2. *Armor of God pajamas.* By wearing these pj's and _"with their belief in Jesus and His protection, your little can feel safe and secure during the night as they sleep. As they dress in the morning, they should replace_ [these pjs] _with the spiritual Armor of God to protect them in their daily activities."_





As atheist professor, Alan Wolfe, from Boston College once said on the Albert Mohler program about Christian marketing trying to evangelize non-Christians like himself: *"I mean, come on! Is that the best you [Christians] can offer?"*


----------



## danmpem (Jun 21, 2008)

Best:
Note: These are only "best" in that they are pretty good right now. When they are exploited and taken to great extremes, they're going to go on the worst list.

-The union of really good theology and the drive to be closer to God (e.g. John Piper)
-New defenses for the enerrancy of scripture
-New defenses for the resurrection of Christ (i.e. Wright, Habermas)
-The emphasis on having a dialog between contrasting ideologies in Christendom.
-The attempt to bring the Reformed teachings to the youth - _Resolved Conference_
-New defenses for the resurrection of Christ (Come on, it deserves to be on here twice)

Worst:
-Armor of God toys and action figures (just an extension of Will's costumes)
-New ridiculous ways of evangelizing
-Putting the grape juice & crackers in little packets and handing them out as the congregation enters.
-Everyone putting your heads down as someone raises their hand to accept Christ
-One-week missions when those people going out do not consider themselves missionaries where they live


----------



## Leslie (Jun 22, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> Worst: most have already been mentioned. I'd add purpose-driven anything. And did anybody say "New Perspectives?"
> Best: Wide availability of good sermons via the Web. I'm like a kid in a candy shop!



What sermons do you like? I enjoy detailed exegesis that stays with the text. References to the confessions in minute quantities are tolerable. Reading a verse and taking off with a loosely-related subject is unacceptable. Also is there any way to get sermons aside from painfully-slow downloads that are really expensive since I pay by the minute?

Sorry I'm off-topic.


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Jun 22, 2008)

Leslie said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> > Worst: most have already been mentioned. I'd add purpose-driven anything. And did anybody say "New Perspectives?"
> ...



Detailed exegesis is not sermon preaching that changes lives and hearts; rather, it's academic head-knowledge. I have to warn myself that many times over to remember where the average lay-person, and especially lost people, are at. Plethora of detailed exegesis can be read through the thousands of commentaries available.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 22, 2008)

Leslie said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> > Worst: most have already been mentioned. I'd add purpose-driven anything. And did anybody say "New Perspectives?"
> ...



If there is any way to mail you CDs I would be happy to send you CDs loaded with mp3s of sermons. 
Dr. Lloyd-Jones said that when you had done your running commentary you had preached only the introduction to a sermon. I believe there is something in that.


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm usually listening to something that supports what I'm studying in the Bible; so good exegetical preaching is generally what I'm seeking. 

From a previous post: "Detailed exegesis is not sermon preaching that changes lives and hearts; rather, it's academic head-knowledge." 

Good preaching usually combines exegesis with application. Why shouldn't all believers feed on the word of God? That's what I've had since my first believing days and was greatly blessed. And at church, nonbelievers may be present, but the primary purpose is to feed the flock.


----------



## servantofmosthigh (Jun 22, 2008)

jwithnell said:


> I'm usually listening to something that supports what I'm studying in the Bible; so good exegetical preaching is generally what I'm seeking.
> 
> From a previous post: "Detailed exegesis is not sermon preaching that changes lives and hearts; rather, it's academic head-knowledge."
> 
> Good preaching usually combines exegesis with application. Why shouldn't all believers feed on the word of God? That's what I've had since my first believing days and was greatly blessed. And at church, nonbelievers may be present, but the primary purpose is to feed the flock.



Certainly good exegesis is needed when preaching. But exegetical lectures behind a seminary lecturn are not to be confused with expositional preaching behind a pulpit. I was listening to some sermons from a Reformed brother awhile back, and it saddened me that this brother thought that parcing the Hebrew or Greek (e.g. indicated whether it was plural/singular, active/passive/reflexive, masculine/feminine, etc.) from the pulpit was expository preaching. But it isn't. It's good exegesis, but it's poor exposition. At best, it might be good for discipleship class for elders or advanced laymen, but for congregational worship, this pastor should have been preaching to a wider audience instead of to "seminarians."


----------



## Craig (Jun 22, 2008)

Worst:
Catch phrases...such as: "Have a blessed day"...nothing wrong with the words, but the way it comes across is almost always disingenuous.

Clowns serving communion.

Joel Osteen

Deliberately reflecting the world...for Christ. 

Pastors concerning themselves with trendy clothes, soul patches for facial hair, and face lifts (not kidding), maintaining and outwardly successful church while ignoring deliberate sin, "preaching" milk toast, and being satisfied with a job well done.

Calvinists spending too much time on the internet (I'm guilty as charged).

Best
Wider publication of good theology

Younger generations rejecting their parent's worldview searching to become more biblical

Southern Baptist Theological Seminary

Presuppositional apologetics spreading like wild-fire.

Has anyone else noticed, while marriages don't happen as often (i.e. "live in" situations), many people are getting married younger and are having more than 2.3 kids...this is where the take-over begins!


----------



## Zenas (Jun 22, 2008)

We will reproduce a Reformed majority. 

Start bearing more kids folks.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 22, 2008)

Craig said:


> Worst: Clowns serving communion.



I can't think of too many other things worse than this. Amazing! 



> ...and face lifts.....



Again, amazing...I'm way pass due! 



> Best: Southern Baptist Theological Seminary



Amen to that. Mohler is still a relatively young man. If he stays the course until he's 65 or older the seminary is going to have a dramatic effect on the SBC.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 22, 2008)

We had 5!!!

Enough already!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 23, 2008)

> Start bearing more kids folks.



We're about to have nine - you've got to step in and start doing your part, Andrew!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 23, 2008)

We have one family that has ten children and another that has four. Both families may have more. We had another family attend for a while, but they wanted me to be Joel Osteen. 

I don't have the hair for it.


----------



## swilson (Jun 23, 2008)

Craig said:


> Has anyone else noticed, while marriages don't happen as often (i.e. "live in" situations), many people are getting married younger and are having more than 2.3 kids...this is where the take-over begins!



I completely disagree with this way of thinking:
1) This is not how the church is to grow...Jesus taught that those kids would rise up against father and mother and visa versa - he brings a sword and a man's own enemies will be members of his own family - sometimes their kids...there seems to be a thinking out there that kids are like notches on a belt, and that it is a competition or Christian duty - that the more kids you have, the more you are honoring God - this is not scriptural. If God blesses you with a child, or multiple children, raise them in the way of the Lord, and pray with your heart on the floor for mercy for your children...for few find the narrow way (this includes those among your children).
2) Paul was pretty clear that it is better to be single. I am growing very tired of the peer pressure in churches for people to get married and start having babies when Paul through the inspiration of the Holy Spirit told us that it is better to remain as he is - where is the peer pressure to remain single? Word of God does not teach that Christians should get married earlier and have a bunch of babies in order to grow the church - nor that the more children, the better.

If God calls you to marry - marry. If he gives you a child, raise it up in the ways of the Lord. If he gives you multiple children, raise them all up in the ways of the Lord...and PRAY they are given the gift of faith. But don't brag or get puffed up about the amount of children you have. Or make it a contest as if the one with the most kids wins... this is, frankly, carnal.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree somewhat with SWilson here. 

The church should grow in more ways than just physical multiplication. 

And even dogs can breed...


....so the praise should be on children raised up well rather than sheer numbers...or else some welfare mommas are very "Reformed."


Our churches need not become little cults of homeschooling and fertility.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 23, 2008)

P.S. Having said that, pray for us as we desire more....


----------



## Barnpreacher (Jun 23, 2008)

swilson said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else noticed, while marriages don't happen as often (i.e. "live in" situations), many people are getting married younger and are having more than 2.3 kids...this is where the take-over begins!
> ...



Paul also made it pretty clear within the context of the passage that it was a *gift* to remain single, nor was he saying everyone should remain single. The Bible does teach that *happy *is the man that has his quiver full of children.

And if it's bragging from a fleshly standpoint then, yes, it's carnal. If a father or mother is talking about their children in the context of blessings and gifts from the Lord then God bless them for it. 

I love to see large families. We live in a day and age where parents don't want to take upon the responsibilities of kids because they place jobs, entertainment, themselves etc. above the *command* from the Lord to be fruitful and multiply.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jun 23, 2008)

I think the best and worst have already been exhausted, but I don't think I've seen anyone mention Christian music:

Worst: The increase of the use of shallow contemporary Christian music in worship

Best: The increase of the number of reformed composers/authors writing sound contemporary Christian music and putting entire Psalms in contemporary settings.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 23, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> > Start bearing more kids folks.
> 
> 
> 
> We're about to have nine - you've got to step in and start doing your part, Andrew!



If I am blessed to do so I'd like to match your 9.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 23, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> I think the best and worst have already been exhausted, but I don't think I've seen anyone mention Christian music:
> 
> Worst: The increase of the use of shallow contemporary Christian music in worship
> 
> Best: The increase of the number of reformed composers/authors writing sound contemporary Christian music and putting entire Psalms in contemporary settings.



I thought someone already did, or else I would have mentioned it! 


More Specifically,

Best: Derek Webb


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 23, 2008)

> but they wanted me to be Joel Osteen.
> 
> I don't have the hair for it.



If you go the Osteen route, you can get the $bling$ that buys the hair to go with it...



> The church should grow in more ways than just physical multiplication.
> 
> And even dogs can breed...
> 
> ...



OK Pergy, at it again are you? While I agree with you on the unnecessary focus on physical multiplication, throwing out "Even dogs can breed" is a bit much. It is a fallacy to say that the Lord opens and closes the wombs of dogs. However, he DOES open and close the wombs of every "welfare momma" who ever walked the earth. While we should not be racing to a dozen in each family to cut another notch on our belts, that we would employ means to halt these blessings is, I think, the material point when talking about this issue.

So as for this line of argument, I think the idea that we would be 'breeding' to the glory of God is a given on this board...


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 23, 2008)

> > We're about to have nine - you've got to step in and start doing your part, Andrew!
> 
> 
> 
> If I am blessed to do so I'd like to match your 9.



Yeah, but we 'cheat'. Only 3 are biological (so far), we've adopted the rest.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 23, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> > but they wanted me to be Joel Osteen.
> >
> > I don't have the hair for it.
> 
> ...





Agreed...the focus is on quality and not quantity, heh. 

We should thank God for every blessing, of which kids are big ones. We thank God as they come, though I do not think we need to strive to "max out our childbearing potential" or try to have as many as possible. 

Maybe I am reacting to several conversations I had where a Christian brother actually thought we SHOULD have as many children as possible and said I was advocating sin when I advocated "spacing" for a mother with physical complications from child-bearing. I advocated a "period of rest for her tired uterus" to restore her to health and more children and got called to repent by him and several of his friends (a Reformed Gang-up)! 

.....Maybe I have had ants in my shorts ever since. Just maybe.....


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 23, 2008)

P.S. I am tentatively looking into adoption this month, so pray for me.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 23, 2008)

Best thing to happen in the last 10 years; 
1)The internet
2) electronic media for christian litt.

Worst thing to happen in hte same time frame:
1) the internet
2) electronic media


What has been used for good, and as an aid to sound doctrine is being used even faster to spread error & heresy.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 23, 2008)

> 1) This is not how the church is to grow...


Your quote regarding the divisiveness the gospel can bring is in reference to unbelieving families, and does not support your point. This is the MAIN way that the Church has and will grow. God is the ultimate covenant-keeper. Yes, the pagan who converts upsets many in their family (like myself), but that is not so of believing families.

I have found that the more theologically sound a Church is, the more its pews are filled by multi-generational believers than pagan converts. I view that as a good thing, a sign of God's faithfulness to His covenant promises. The converse is a seeker friendly, covenant-denying, usually semi-pelagian and dispensational glee-club style church full of here-today-gone-tomorrow professors. After five years there's few you'd recognize because many drift back to paganism or the elect move on to better theology. That ain't a church.


----------



## Gloria (Jun 23, 2008)

"Jesus is my homeboy" t-shirts *shudders*


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 23, 2008)

Brad said:


> > 1) This is not how the church is to grow...
> 
> 
> Your quote regarding the divisiveness the gospel can bring is in reference to unbelieving families, and does not support your point. This is the MAIN way that the Church has and will grow. God is the ultimate covenant-keeper. Yes, the pagan who converts upsets many in their family (like myself), but that is not so of believing families.
> ...




Hmmm....

Those covenantal thinking churches (i.e. reformed) that would most support your hypothesis have the worst record of defecting entirely and turning liberal. i.e. whole families turnd away from the faith together... so it DOES happen to believing families. Father Abraham had an Ishmael and Easau was born from someone's loins right? 

I am sure the PCUSA might support the importance of the covenant and the confession too, but it didn't save them and other liberal-turning reformed groups.


Family growth of churches is a good trait, as are the confessions, but are no magic bullets. 

I would put forth the hypothesis that real conversion growth is the best indicator of a healthy and vital church.


----------



## Jon Peters (Jun 23, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > > I would put forth the hypothesis that real conversion growth is the best indicator of a healthy and vital church.
> ...


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 24, 2008)

Jon: agreed totally.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 24, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Agreed...the focus is on quality and not quantity, heh.
> 
> We should thank God for every blessing, of which kids are big ones. We thank God as they come, though I do not think we need to strive to "max out our childbearing potential" or try to have as many as possible.
> 
> ...



While this is easy for me to say now, being that I have no immediate plans of marrying; but, I would like to have kids. LOTS of kids. If there comes a time, even if sooner than later, that my wife does not want to have any more, that's just fine. We'll adopt till the cows come home.

A couple of years ago, I was donating blood, and the phlebotomist asked me what I wanted to be when I grew up (I was 19 or 20 at the time). Without even thinking, I blurted out, "a father". Now, I'm not in any hurry or anything, it's just something I would really, really like to live to see happen.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 24, 2008)

Dan wrote:

"A couple of years ago, I was donating blood, and the phlebotomist asked me what I wanted to be when I grew up (I was 19 or 20 at the time). Without even thinking, I blurted out, "a father". "



Ha! Prasie God for that! May your tribe increase!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 24, 2008)

Staphlobob said:


> Several years ago I saw one of those typical "Jesus Junk" bookstores selling Christian toe rings. I still have nightmares.



There are worse kinds of "Christian" rings... and they sell them, too.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 24, 2008)

Gloria said:


> "Jesus is my homeboy" t-shirts *shudders*



Ya. "Jonathan Edwards is my Homeboy" t-shirts are better.


----------



## BradyC (Jun 24, 2008)

Worst:
1. Purpose Driven Life & churches buying into Saddlebackism
2. Emergent Church (esp. the likes of McLaren, Bell and Pagitt)

Best:
1. Growing love for Christ-centered expository preaching 
2. Growing love for Christ-centered Reformed theology

In Christ,
Brady


----------



## Craig (Jun 24, 2008)

swilson said:


> I completely disagree with this way of thinking:
> 1) This is not how the church is to grow...Jesus taught that those kids would rise up against father and mother and visa versa - he brings a sword and a man's own enemies will be members of his own family - sometimes their kids...there seems to be a thinking out there that kids are like notches on a belt, and that it is a competition or Christian duty - that the more kids you have, the more you are honoring God - this is not scriptural. If God blesses you with a child, or multiple children, raise them in the way of the Lord, and pray with your heart on the floor for mercy for your children...for few find the narrow way (this includes those among your children).
> 2) Paul was pretty clear that it is better to be single. I am growing very tired of the peer pressure in churches for people to get married and start having babies when Paul through the inspiration of the Holy Spirit told us that it is better to remain as he is - where is the peer pressure to remain single? Word of God does not teach that Christians should get married earlier and have a bunch of babies in order to grow the church - nor that the more children, the better.
> 
> If God calls you to marry - marry. If he gives you a child, raise it up in the ways of the Lord. If he gives you multiple children, raise them all up in the ways of the Lord...and PRAY they are given the gift of faith. But don't brag or get puffed up about the amount of children you have. Or make it a contest as if the one with the most kids wins... this is, frankly, carnal.



Well...I am not sure if you could have interpreted my comment in any worse light than that...the intent of my comment had to do with cultural influence and not church growth. I by no means limited church growth to Christians having more children (though we need to take our faith to the bedroom).

I'm all for evangelism and seeking the conversion of pagans...it's not like I'm Dutch Reformed


----------



## Virginia Marine (Jun 25, 2008)

Worst:
-TBN
-Prayer of Jabez (and ALL of the spin-off's)
-Joel Osteen, Benny Hinn, and the rest of their ilk...
Best:
-aomin.org
-Renewing Your Mind (podcast), The Dividing Line (podcast) -- (I actually look forward to my commute home with all of the great Reformed programs available)


----------



## bookslover (Jul 9, 2008)

The *worst*: at a Christian bookstore that is now defunct, I once saw a miniature live cactus plant which had, on it's base, the phrase: "I'm stuck on Jesus." As I said, that store went under.

The *best*: probably Robert Reymond's systematic theology. Rigorous Reformed theology that reads like a devotional book in many places.

And, of course, the PB!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jul 9, 2008)

Worst: The Purpose Driven Life

Best: Resurgence of Calvinism as "cool"


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 9, 2008)

Best trend for me: MP3s and the proliferation of good audio materials!



Worst trends (my personal pet peeve this week): 

The "Spiritual Warfare" Movement that, while perhaps correcting some Enlightenment thinking, is very touched by Charismatic influence.


----------



## KMK (Jul 9, 2008)

JBaldwin said:


> Best: The increase of the number of reformed composers/authors writing sound contemporary Christian music and putting entire Psalms in contemporary settings.



Where can these be found???


----------



## KMK (Jul 9, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> P.S. I am tentatively looking into adoption this month, so pray for me.



Here is something interesting...

The baby that we are in the process of adopting was conceived on the same day that my wife and I committed ourselves to adoption! Is that wierd or what?


----------

